# Equivocal Death Analysis



## James M. Adcock PhD

Death cases frequently present many problems and become equivocal because we are not certain what really happened, when, where and how. In the attached article you will find the analysis of just such a case. The bottom line is we search for the truth regardless of the outcome.

Enjoy the read and if you have any questions please feel free to email me at [email protected]

Thanks for your time, Jim Adcock, PhD


----------

